# is there a good way to remove my snake from my finger once its latched on for dear life?



## xBurntBytheSunx (Sep 25, 2008)

i reduced my snake's food to one mouse per week the last two weeks b/c i haven't had much time to feed her.  she's been even more full of piss and vinegar than when i bought her, and takes every chance she gets to bite me.  she chomped off a nice chunk of skin off my finger and i was wonder how in god's name do i get her off me once she bites? 

also is there a possible reason she's even more aggressive now other than reduced feeding?


----------



## clam1991 (Sep 25, 2008)

if the snake bites on to your finger a shock of cold water aught to do the trick and if not you'll just have to wait it out


----------



## reverendsterlin (Sep 25, 2008)

vinegar, vodka (or other alcohol) pour on the digit by the mouth
Rev


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 25, 2008)

^ I actually think this is a better solution. The Cold Water Teatment has never worked for me. I have some pretty funny stories of bein late for theatre rehersal because I had to sit at home for 45min and wait for my baby carpet to let go of my thumb lol.


----------



## arachnocat (Sep 25, 2008)

I heard (haven't tried it myself) that rubbing alcohol works too. Just keep some on a cotton ball handy and if you put it up to the snake's nose it will let go.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Sep 25, 2008)

xBurntBytheSunx said:


> i reduced my snake's food to one mouse per week the last two weeks b/c i haven't had much time to feed her.  she's been even more full of piss and vinegar than when i bought her, and takes every chance she gets to bite me.  she chomped off a nice chunk of skin off my finger and i was wonder how in god's name do i get her off me once she bites?
> 
> also is there a possible reason she's even more aggressive now other than reduced feeding?


OK my first question is what type of snake is it? and to answer it your second question its aggressive its cause its hungry


----------



## JohnEDove (Sep 25, 2008)

I've used both the alcohol and holding it under running cold tap water with equal effect. For me it depends on where I am when it happens. If I am out in the reptile building or in the field I use a dropper of Jim Beam, if in the house I hold them under cold running water.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Sep 26, 2008)

well its a kingsnake and it was aggressive before when i was only feeding one mouse, now its super aggressive.   

i have to use gloves to pick it up, and it bit my glove and i just left it in the enclosure and she sat and bit and tried to constrict it for the better part of an hour >_<

when i want to pick her up i basically just wiggle my fingers in one hand in front of her and grab her by the tail with my other hand, but now she's rearing up to bite the other hand which is no fun whatsover... i'm going to try to go back to 2-3 feedings a week and see if that calms her down at all.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Sep 26, 2008)

Feeding a kingsnake one meal once a week is sufficient enough for the snake. If it's biting you out of "food response" try handling it more often. If you're just messing with it to feed it, then it's associating you accessing the cage as feeding time. Some kings are defensive. Try handling him/ her everyday.


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 26, 2008)

He is exactly right. The problem was actually that you *were* feeding it 2-3 times a week in the same cage. It thinks everytime you open the enclosure its feeding time. Its not that its really aggressive or needs to be handled alot more. Just feed it in another enclosure, its what I have to do with my 6' redtail boa. She hurts a little when she grabs a finger or limb lol. I have lost so much blood to bites from her.. Just being in her hide or seeming calm then WHAM.. so yeah get a feeding enclosure or figure a way out around the problem but thats what it is.


----------



## gambite (Sep 26, 2008)

Is it safe for snakes to ingest alcohol and vinegar? It sounds like it would work well for getting them off, but I am a little worried about the snake's health.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Sep 26, 2008)

i am feeding her in a seperate enclosure =/


----------



## bamato (Sep 26, 2008)

One of the times my Red-Tail bit me I had to use Vodka to get it off.  Course I'm not sure if the freezing cold liquid or the vodka itself is what did it.  But she was not a happy camper.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Sep 26, 2008)

Handle it more often. It'll eventually come around.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Sep 26, 2008)

xBurntBytheSunx said:


> when i want to pick her up i basically just wiggle my fingers in one hand in front of her


Okay, with all due respect, this is just ASKING to be bitten.


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 26, 2008)

a sharp knife will work...


----------



## calum (Sep 26, 2008)

how about a blowtorch?


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Sep 27, 2008)

she tries to bite me no matter what, if i trick her like that at least i can grab her by the tail and set her down in her feeding tub before she latches on to me most of the time.  i really honestly don't know how to handle her, everybody says hold her more often but what am i supposed to do, just pick her up and let her bite me and sit there with her chomping down on me?  

i mean i really enjoy taking care of her but it is pretty frustrating.


----------



## harveythefly (Sep 27, 2008)

xBurntBytheSunx said:


> i really honestly don't know how to handle her, everybody says hold her more often but what am i supposed to do, just pick her up and let her bite me and sit there with her chomping down on me?
> 
> i mean i really enjoy taking care of her but it is pretty frustrating.


i work with a lot of wild caught snakes that are feisty at first so i get bit all the time...here's what i do in situations like yours where the snake just seems like it's gonna be an a**hole no matter what...i have a pair of cheap cloth gardening gloves that i wear when i handle a snake i know is gonna bite me...if the fact that i don't flinch when i get bit repeatedly doesn't do the trick i'll spray the gloves with Grannik's Bitter Apple spray...it's a spray with a very bitter taste originally made to stop dogs from eating furniture and shoes and stuff...after a couple hits on the gloves with that stuff the snakes generally give up and resort to crapping on me instead lol...the bitter apple is completely harmlessbut it sends a very clear message..."biting me is unpleasant"...give it a try

hope this helps
Harvey


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Okay, with all due respect, this is just ASKING to be bitten.


Vouch...

 Harvey has gave the best answer and id go with his idea.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Sep 27, 2008)

xBurntBytheSunx said:


> she tries to bite me no matter what, if i trick her like that at least i can grab her by the tail and set her down in her feeding tub before she latches on to me most of the time.  i really honestly don't know how to handle her, everybody says hold her more often but what am i supposed to do, just pick her up and let her bite me and sit there with her chomping down on me?
> 
> i mean i really enjoy taking care of her but it is pretty frustrating.


First off, where ever you bought the snake from should have shown you how to *properly* handle your animal (if they didn't they have no business messing with snakes). Secondly, there is *a lot* of info online that'll show you proper handling techniques. Third, if I was you I'd go down to your local pet store (preferably a reptile specific) and ask them to show you how to properly handle a snake. If I lived near you I'd be more than willing to show you how to properly handle and "tame" your king but, I don't. So best of luck. If you need advice you can PM me and I'll help.


----------

